# Question; suit building (balaclava head) and furs



## Ta-ek (Jul 19, 2009)

First off, Hey! I'm a female who's new to cons and about to jump into suiting  This would be my first suit and I expect to atleast have the partial version for AC 2010. I have a few questions on the building process; thanks for any help you can offer! 


The head:
1.) Does any one know any good tutorials for balaclava head building-to-furring? Preferably with a moving-jaw and taxidermy eyes options. 
I know how to cast teeth and eyes but have no clue as to how they are attched to the mask. 

2.) How would you go about attaching horns? 

Furs: This is the suit sketch

1.) How much yardage would I need on average? I'm a fairly small person; 5' tall, slim-average (108lbs). 

2.) Do any of you know of online suppliers (site or ebay?) that ship to Puerto Rico? We don't have a store that sells fake fur. I have other options (Friend forwarding from the US), but that would be more expensive.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jul 19, 2009)

Has a lot of info if you click on their memories section
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/profile

Head
http://fursuit.deviantart.com/art/Lawrence-Head-Construction-9377967
http://www.matrices.net/balaclava.asp

amount of fur
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/783476.html
3 to 5 yards *total* of fur for a full suit would be my personal suggestion.


----------



## GreenHuskyAngel (Jul 20, 2009)

Im thinking about making my own partial >.>. Questions: How can you get the fur to stay on the foam? Hot glue gun? And where can I get soft foam like that? All I have around here is that dumb bed stuff. I just want to make a head, paws, and a tail. And is there a cheap place online to buy fur that ships in the USA? Your answers would be greatly appreciated :3


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 20, 2009)

Depends on what you mean by "cheap" and what kind of fur you're looking for. http://www.sparkcostumes.com/makefur.html has a list of the places I buy from.

I'm not sure what you mean by "soft foam" and "bed stuff" I use upholstery foam, which is the kind you put in couch cushions, and in cheap beds, so it may be the "bed stuff" you're talking about.

As for the fur sticking to the foam, hot glue or spray glue.  Just be careful not to make big, lumpy blobs of hot glue under the fur if you do that, under short fur particularly it looks bad.


----------

